# Basic Guide to Overclocking using Rivatuner



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, I've seen a lot of people wanting a simple way to overclock their video cards, and with ATITool no longer supporting a lot of newer cards, they find themselves at a loss.  Rivatuner is usually the first thing suggested to them when they come where asking for ways to overclock their new graphics card, and they usually respond with something like "Rivatuner seems to complicated, there aren't any clock speed sliders anywhere".

Being that Rivatuner is such a powerful tool, it does have a lot of features, that can be overwhelming to the beginning user.  However, if all you are looking to do is overclock your graphics card, Rivatuner is actually very easy to use once you know where to go.  So I decided to write this very basic, and very simply quide on how to overclock using Rivatuner.

*ATi:*

When you first open Rivatuner, you will see the following:







You want to click on the small box that I have circled in red.

Then you want to click on the box with a picture of a video card, that I have circled here:






That will bring up the screen you see here:






These are the clock speed sliders, that most people struggle to find, they work just like the sliders in ATITool.  There is no "Find Max" buttons, like on ATITool but those buttons haven't worked correctly in ATITool in years anyway.  So you will have to do it manually, by increasing the sliders a little bit at a time, and testing for artifacts using benchmarks or even ATITool's test.

Most of the options on this screen are self-explanitory.  And if you don't know what something does, chances are you don't need to mess with it.

If you click on the "Fan" tab, it will take you here:






This will allow you to adjust the fan speed on your video card, if you like.  

Most of the options on this screen are self-explanitory.  And if you don't know what something does, chances are you don't need to mess with it.

*nVidia:*

When you first open Rivatuner, you will see the following:






You want to click on the small box that I have circled in red.

Then you want to click on the box with a picture of a video card, that I have circled here:






That will bring up the screen you see here:






These are the clock speed sliders, that most people struggle to find, they work just like the sliders in ATITool.  There is no "Find Max" buttons, like on ATITool but those buttons haven't worked correctly in ATITool in years anyway.  So you will have to do it manually, by increasing the sliders a little bit at a time, and testing for artifacts using benchmarks or even ATITool's test.

Most of the options on this screen are self-explanitory.  And if you don't know what something does, chances are you don't need to mess with it.

There is something special about nVidia cards, and that is the ability to change the clock speed of the shaders independently from the core clock speed.  If you uncheck the box next to "Link clocks", Rivatuner will allow you to change the clock speeds of the core and shaders independently. If you leave the box checked, when you change one, the other changes also.

If you click the "Fan" tab, it will take you here:






This screen will allow you to change the fan speed on your graphics card if you like.  You must select "Direct Control" from the drop down box that I have circled in red.

*General:*

When you have first installed Rivatuner, and are entering the overclocking screens for the first time, you will this:






If you have not used any other overclocking software, it is safe to select "Detect now", otherwise select "Reboot".

Also, remember that not all graphics cards allow manual fan control, even if Rivatuner allows you to move the slider around.  If the slider does not affect your cards fan speed, then your card likely does not support manual fan speed control.

*Automatic Fan Control:*

The first thing you need to do is open up the fan control windows for either ATi or nVidia, as descibed above.  Then set your fan to a setting you want, and click on the floppy disk icon to save that fan setting as a fan profile.








After you do this for each fan speed you want to save you should have a list of fan profiles.





You then need to go to the Launcher tab.  Then you need to click on the green arrow.





You will get this window, just press ok.





That takes you to this window.  You need to fill in the name yourself, make it the same as one of your fan profiles you have saved.  Then put a check next to Associate with Fan Profile.  If you are using an nVidia card, make sure it is set to driver-level, if you are using ATi make sure it is set to low-level.  Then select the fan profile that corrisponds to the name you entered at the top.  Do this for each fan profile you have set up.





Then go to the Scheduler tab and click on the green cross.





In this screen, you need to configure to look like mine, using your own fan profiles and filling in your own temperatures.  On mine, this will raise the fan speed to 50% when the GPU core goes over 45C.  You do this for each fan profile you made.





Then you need to make another one for the same fan profile.  This one will lower the fan speed when the temp goes down.  Always make this one activate at 5C lower than the upward trigger.  This will stop the annoying fan speed changes that drive a lot of people nuts.





*Planned Additions:*
*Temp Monitoring


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I wasn't sure if I should put this in the overclocking section of the Video card section, so I just put it here.  Mods, please move this if you feel necessary.

*For all you HD4890 and HD4770 owners out there:*

The current version of Rivatuner does not natively support the HD4890 or HD4770.  However, you can use it to overclock your cards.  Here is how:

1.) Install Rivatuner.
2.) Download the Config file which I have attached to this post.
3.) Unzip the config file into the Rivatuner install directory.(Usually C:\Program Files\Rivatuner 2.24 or C:\Program Files(x86)\Rivatuner 2.24)
4.) Start Rivatuner.
5.) Overclock.

*Getting Rivatuner to work with the nVidia 185.85 Drivers and later:*

Rivatuner does work with the latest released drivers from nVidia.  However, to get them working you must do the following:

1.) Go to the power user tab.
2.) Double Click on "Rivatuner \ System".
3.) Scroll down to "Force Driver Version".
4.) Set the "Force Driver Version" field to your driver version.(*No periods or puncuation of any kind, so 185.85 would be 18585.)*


----------



## crtecha (Apr 7, 2009)

Great guide newtekie1!!!!


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome guide. 

TYVM.


----------



## Pop (Apr 7, 2009)

Can someone help me to overclock HD 4850 using Rivatuner??


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2009)

What problems are you having?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2009)

Pop said:


> Can someone help me to overclock HD 4850 using Rivatuner??



Just follow the guide above. Start overclocking with small increments on the core first. After each increase, test the overclock with 3dmark06/Vantage or OCCT GPU tool. Once you get artifiacts, back it down a bit until the artifacts go away. Then do the same with the memory. That's all there is to it! Please remember to watch your temps!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, always make sure to keep track of you temps when overclocking.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Quick bump for the weekend crowd.

I'm going to add some things to the guide here in the near future.  Right now, I'm planning on working on adding how to monitor temps using Rivatuner and how to log temps.  

I'm open to suggestions for other basic tasks to add to the guide also, but I don't want this guide to get so out of control that people get overwhelmed reading it.

Maybe I'll use the second post I made as a place to post more advanced guides...


----------



## ace80 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice little guide newtekie.
I must admit it took me a while to get to grips with rivatuner after using atittol for so long. It can seem a little daunting for the first time user.


----------



## stan82nc (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi I'm new to tweaking computers and I thought this guide was very hepful. I would like to know if rivatuner can work on the gpu that comes stock with a premade laptop. Thanks for any help you guys give.


----------



## Binge (Apr 25, 2009)

You're doing a good thing for new OCers and people looking to use Riva as well.  Good job man.  Very straightforward.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 25, 2009)

stan82nc said:


> Hi I'm new to tweaking computers and I thought this guide was very hepful. I would like to know if rivatuner can work on the gpu that comes stock with a premade laptop. Thanks for any help you guys give.



It should work with mobile GPUs in laptops, as long as it is an ATi or nVidia GPU.  Though certain features might not work the same, such as memory overclocking if the GPU uses system memory.


----------



## torrent (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi There,
I am using Sapphire HD 4830, i have problem OC with Riva Tuner.

For my system, in the 'Low-level system tweaks' screen only 1 single 'Fan' tab appearing and no tab for Overclocking.

How to configure this? Thanks!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 28, 2009)

First, make sure you are using the latest version of Rivatuner, it should support the HD4830.


----------



## torrent (Apr 28, 2009)

I am using 2.24, what is the next step?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 28, 2009)

What version of the Catalyst Drivers are you using?  The latest drivers might not be support by Rivatuner yet.  You might try dropping back one notch if you are using the latest.

It seems that Catalyst 9.1 was the last supported and last reported to work propery, though I swear I was using 9.3 with my HD4670 in the guide, I'll have to check.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 29, 2009)

torrent said:


> Hi There,
> I am using Sapphire HD 4830, i have problem OC with Riva Tuner.
> 
> For my system, in the 'Low-level system tweaks' screen only 1 single 'Fan' tab appearing and no tab for Overclocking.
> ...



Make sure you have the first 4830 selected. To check this, click on the black down arrow that is next to your listed video card and monitor. In the original post and first picture, for ATI, it is to the right of "ATI Radeon HD 4670\Generic PnP Monitor". Click that black down arrow, you can see it right above the tab that is circled in red in the very first picture.

For instance, yours will say "ATI Radeon HD 4830\...." and what ever monitor driver you have selected after the slash.

Newtekie, I've used up to 9.4 without a problem with it. The only thing that happens for me is I get a pop up that tells me that some of the functions of Rivatuner may not work because of an unsupported driver. Though, I've read that you can force support. I think it might be in the power user tab somewhere, but I'm not sure where.


----------



## torrent (Apr 30, 2009)

All, thanks for the help, i am such a noob, after updating to latest driver, the OC option appears .. 

time for some overclocking!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## akeedthe (Apr 30, 2009)

do i enable "apply overclocking at windows startup"? i got my 4870 to 810/1060 while testing with furmark...


----------



## iBeer&Knife (Apr 30, 2009)

good guide thank you very much ^^ ill try it a bit later


----------



## akeedthe (Apr 30, 2009)

well...when i test my 4870 with furmark my temps go to 74C max and with it im able to do 810/1060 - but when i test that clocks on OCCT gpu the temps go waaaay high like 86C and it crashes (VPU recover interrupts) so i brought my clocks to 800/1070 && ran OCCT now its stable at 82C and on furmark its at 75C...

why the difference? in clocks especially!!!...i know the temps may differ like when running prime95 & intelburn test


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2009)

akeedthe said:


> do i enable "apply overclocking at windows startup"? i got my 4870 to 810/1060 while testing with furmark...



All this option does is automatically apply the clock speeds when you restart the computer. You can enable it if you want.  Though you have to disable and renable after every clock change for it to use the new clock speeds.  If you don't enable it, you will have to apply your overclock each time you boot the computer.



akeedthe said:


> well...when i test my 4870 with furmark my temps go to 74C max and with it im able to do 810/1060 - but when i test that clocks on OCCT gpu the temps go waaaay high like 86C and it crashes (VPU recover interrupts) so i brought my clocks to 800/1070 && ran OCCT now its stable at 82C and on furmark its at 75C...
> 
> why the difference? in clocks especially!!!...i know the temps may differ like when running prime95 & intelburn test



OCCT really stresses the GPU, which is why it crashes while Furmark doesn't.  If you do the furmark stability test and it runs fine, I wouldn't worry about OCCT.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2009)

Friendly Bump to hopefully help out some people.

Once I get my new rig built, and drop the HD4770 in it, I'm going to write the guide on how to monitor temps.  I want to do it on a brand new machine because I think there are one or two prompts that only come up the first time you run the monitor, and I want to make sure I get those in the guide.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 16, 2009)

You should also add in how to use RT to automatically control fan speeds. I was glad when I found this as it is a much better than the manual control and an alternative to those of us hesitant to flash the bios.


----------



## step1st (May 24, 2009)

riva tunner 2.24 does not support newest nvidia driver 185.85 ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, I'm finally getting back around to this thread.  The reason I've kind of forgot about it was that my AMD/ATi machine was going through a rebuild.

I plan to add a section on how I use Rivatuner to automatically manage fan speed.

And yes, version 185.85 works with Rivatuner, there is just a trick to getting it working, which I'll post in the second post of this thread along with how to get HD4890s working.

Also, I'm wondering if this thread is worthy of a sticky?  Perhaps a kind mod will come by and do it for us...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 24, 2009)

Found this Vista sidebar that uses RT to show you hardware monitoring: http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=0ae2038e-03c6-4454-9729-1bfd6626cc4c&bt=1&pl=1

It will show you everything that you can see in hardware monitoring.

Kind of like the Everest sidebar. I havn't got it to work with 7 though I havn't given it much effort.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Added a guide on how I do automatic fan speed control.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't have to set any scheduling or tasks to get RT to control the fan automatically. Though, I'm not sure how to make it start up when I wake up my pc from S3 sleep.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2009)

If you just set it to auto, it lets the card get too hot before upping the fan speed.  Which is why I don't do it that way.  There is no point in writting a guide on checking a radio button for auto fan control.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 6, 2009)

But, with RT you can change the fan ramp instead of having to mod the bios.

http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1033021306&postcount=1

This just applies to 4850/4870 and 4870x2 cards, though the procedure should be the same for most ATI cards I would suspect. If anyone is interested and has something other than those three cards, let us know if it works.

I'm not much for modding a card bios at the moment. Mostly cause I don't have another card or know someone close that has one in case I mess up the bios. Must safer option for me atm.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2009)

There is certainly nothing wrong with using your method, I just prefer mine.  It gives more control over the fan speeds and temps.  It also eliminates a very annoying issue with some cards, where the fan will jump back and forth between two fan speeds rapidly.  This is caused by the card reaching a certainly temp threshold, and kicking the fan speed up, which then causes the card to cool down below that threshold, and kicking the fan speed back down, which then causes the card to heat up again...and the cycle goes on.  This can cause an otherwise quiet card to seem much louder, because the ear picks up on the constant pitch changes coming from the fan.  By using my method to set the triggers 5C lower, it vitually eliminates this issue.

Of course, there is nothing wrong with doing it your way either, I just prefer mine, so that is what I put in the guide.

My method has nothing to do with modifying the BIOS either.  I think avoiding modifying the BIOS is the whole point of using Rivatuner for most people.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 6, 2009)

I can understand that point about the fan speed switching. Thankfully, I havn't had that experience in two different cases, one with very poor air flow, with my 4870x2. I too would be annoyed if my very quiet HAF got loud on the desktop because the fan was doing that on my card. I just need to get a Accelero for it so I can live in total silence.


----------



## N.E.A (Aug 19, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I wasn't sure if I should put this in the overclocking section of the Video card section, so I just put it here.  Mods, please move this if you feel necessary.
> 
> *For all you HD4890 and HD4770 owners out there:*
> 
> ...



i am trying to set it to 190.38 but it does not take the value...i type (1) then (9) and the     (1) dissapears  what shall i do....?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 19, 2009)

It shouldn't be doing that, make sure you are entering the number in the correct field.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 4, 2009)

I used rivatuner and pushed it too far the screen became white i restarted computer and everything wa sfine until i start battlefield 2 ...the screen started to flash triangles, lines and stuff like that in the map ...did i screw my video card ??? I resinstalled the drivers i removed rivatuner after setting all to default back, and reinstalled battlefield 2...nothing working always those shapes flashing...otherwise in normal use the card is fine i see everything clearly...can you figure it out ?   thx


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 4, 2009)

Use GPU-z to monitor clocks when you start a game, make sure something isn't raising them past the defaults.

If the card is running at stock speeds and you are getting artifacts like that, I would guess the card is damaged and it is RMA time.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 4, 2009)

too old not rma-able ....anyway i removed it itts better with the onboard card  thx


----------



## jrs89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to get this to work on a laptop. I've overclocked an older model laptop of mine that had an older nvidia card. Anyway, this one has an fx770m and I can't seem to get rivatuner to pull up the customization menu. I have done the forcedriver version thing, to no avail. Please help me out if you can, it would be much appreciated. I am using the latest quadro drivers, the 195.62 ones that were just released a few days ago.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Try forcing a different driver version, like 190.38, even though you are using a newer driver.

And make sure Rivatuner says "driver emulation mode" at the top when you open it.

However, it could be that the card itself is not supported by Rivatuner.  Can you post a GPU-Z screenshot for me so I can check the rivatuner config file to make sure the FX 770M is supported?  And if not, I'll add it for you.


----------



## heavensnight (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm having a similar problem. I need to be able to change my 2d settings so that I stop the display driver crashing 50% of the time in games where a 2d loading screen is present. Specifically, changing the memory clock from 100 to 150 and the core clock from 300 to 355. This crashing happens in Left 4 Dead 1 + 2 and the S.T.A.L.K.E.R series in my experience, which is very annoying because it's a constant worry as the crash means I have to hard-reset the computer. Unfortunately RivaTuner doesn't keep my settings and always reverts them to the default no matter what I do. I have tried forcing the driver version to the suggested ones in this thread but it still doesn't work. I'm an NVIDIA user with the latest drivers. Here's my GPU-Z:










To further define my graphics cards; they are the ASUS TOP variants of the GTX 285. They are very very mildly factory overclocked.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 10, 2009)

That is an odd problem, can't say I've experienced the crashing like that.  It shouldn't be dropping to 2d Clocks, even during loading screens, the exe detection should be keeping the clocks at 3d settings.

If you change the 3D speeds do they stay?


----------



## heavensnight (Dec 10, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> That is an odd problem, can't say I've experienced the crashing like that.  It shouldn't be dropping to 2d Clocks, even during loading screens, the exe detection should be keeping the clocks at 3d settings.
> 
> If you change the 3D speeds do they stay?



I'm not sure why it's happening either but it's definitely something to do with the transition between the 2d loading screen and the 3d game environment. It occured when I was on vista 32bit using two 8800 GTX's in SLI and it's happening now when I'm using 7 64bit with those cards I mentioned above. I'll detail exactly what the crash is like; the loading screen comes up as normal and as soon as the bar finishes and the level begins, within literally the first second, the sound starts looping (in the case of L4D's only) and the display driver stops working and doesn't recover. I can't access the desktop in any way shape or form, the monitor is still on but there's simply no input from the graphics cards. The only thing I can do at this point is hard reset the computer.

I was so fed up with the problem so i googled for some answers and came to this thread on a different forum:

https://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=28030&mpage=1#34822 which kind of backed up my theory that it happens only in the transition between the 2d loading screen and the 3d game.

I have tested to see if the 3d settings stick and they do! Hmm...

EDIT: Even though the 3d settings stick I'm not sure what to change in regards to the advice given in that thread i linked to and even then, should I be changing them at all?


----------



## jrs89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, here's the screenshot of GPUz. 

I used to have overclocking working with an FX570M, so I was kind of expecting the same with this, but I guess not.

Also, where in rivatuner is it supposed to say driver emulation mode? I don't see it when I start Rivatuner, at lest in the main tab.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 10, 2009)

heavensnight said:


> I'm not sure why it's happening either but it's definitely something to do with the transition between the 2d loading screen and the 3d game environment. It occured when I was on vista 32bit using two 8800 GTX's in SLI and it's happening now when I'm using 7 64bit with those cards I mentioned above. I'll detail exactly what the crash is like; the loading screen comes up as normal and as soon as the bar finishes and the level begins, within literally the first second, the sound starts looping (in the case of L4D's only) and the display driver stops working and doesn't recover. I can't access the desktop in any way shape or form, the monitor is still on but there's simply no input from the graphics cards. The only thing I can do at this point is hard reset the computer.
> 
> I was so fed up with the problem so i googled for some answers and came to this thread on a different forum:
> 
> ...



That is odd, I wonder if it is more of a problem with loading the 3D environment then with the clock speeds chaning.

Have you tried leaving the hardware monitor open in the background to make sure the card is actually dropping to 2D clocks?



jrs89 said:


> Hi, here's the screenshot of GPUz.
> 
> I used to have overclocking working with an FX570M, so I was kind of expecting the same with this, but I guess not.
> 
> Also, where in rivatuner is it supposed to say driver emulation mode? I don't see it when I start Rivatuner, at lest in the main tab.



Try following the steps in the second post of this thread to replace your rivatuner.cfg file and see if that allows you to overclock your card.


----------



## heavensnight (Dec 11, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> That is odd, I wonder if it is more of a problem with loading the 3D environment then with the clock speeds chaning.
> 
> Have you tried leaving the hardware monitor open in the background to make sure the card is actually dropping to 2D clocks?.



I'll give it a shot in the morning using the GPU-Z log file ability.


----------



## jrs89 (Dec 11, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Try following the steps in the second post of this thread to replace your rivatuner.cfg file and see if that allows you to overclock your card.



Thanks for the tip, just tried it but still nothing. Rivatuner says Driver Emulation Mode, and I did the force driver thing also, still doesn't have the customize option thing when you click the arrow for some reason. 

I also replaced the config file as you suggested, and still nothing happened.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Try the config file attached to this post.


----------



## jrs89 (Dec 11, 2009)

Is it supposed to rebuild the registry database each time I copy over the config file?

btw, it still doesn't work, I guess this thing just can't be overclocked or something. Thank you for your help, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## heavensnight (Dec 11, 2009)

I used the GPU-Z log file while running L4D2. In the attached file you can see that during the majority of the time in the loading screen the settings changed to 3d low power to 2d starting from 10:41:50am, gradually decreasing and then shooting up to 3d full power once the game began at 10:42:04am. 

Is there a way to stop it from defaulting to the 2d settings during the loading screen I wonder?

EDIT: I managed to get the settings to stick this time, probably because I had restarted the computer since. Unfortunately the crashing still happened when I played L4D2 right after to test


----------



## deogr (Sep 3, 2010)

when i click customize i only get these widnows:
low-level refresh rate settings
low-level desktop color schemes
graphic subsystem diagnostic report
reload display drivers

what did i do wrong or cant this graphic be tweaked or something


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 3, 2010)

What are your full system specs and driver version?


----------



## deogr (Sep 3, 2010)

driver version is 258.96
graphic is GeForce 9400 M G


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Your graphics card might not be supported since it is a mobile card.


----------



## deogr (Sep 3, 2010)

so when i buy the GTX 470 i wont have any problems?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 3, 2010)

You shouldn't, I use it with my GTX 470.

Although at this point I find MSi Afterburner and eVGA Precision to be better for the newer GTX400 cards.  Rivatuner has gone so long without an update that it doesn't offer some of the nice features, like voltage control, and the others offer.


----------



## deogr (Sep 3, 2010)

so you have your GTX 470 1GB max overclocked/rigged?
can you tell me what values you got... cuz i am getting my 470 1gb soon and i will probably set the same then...
So which program is the best ( has the most options)
MSI or eVGA in your oppinion


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 5, 2010)

815/1000(Core/Memory) are my final 24/7 overclocks.  The memory might have more in it, but I didn't bother to push futher.

MSI Afterburner is the better program, IMO.


----------



## NirvanaA (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi.
please help me.




I can not set RivaTuner for ATI6790!
What I doing???


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 29, 2011)

NirvanaA said:


> Hi.
> please help me.
> http://up98.org/upload/server1/01/y/6zojnvy4yof8hv025u.jpg
> I can not set RivaTuner for ATI6790!
> What I doing???



Why do choose to revive a thread that is over a year old? Rivatuner has become dated since this thread was dated and you would be much better off simply searching for a  guide on how to overclock with MSI Afterburner.


----------



## NirvanaA (Nov 29, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Why do choose to revive a thread that is over a year old? Rivatuner has become dated since this thread was dated and you would be much better off simply searching for a  guide on how to overclock with MSI Afterburner.


Thanks for rep
I using RivaTuner-GPUMonitor for PC.
What I set This???


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Rivatuner doesn't support the HD6000 series.  It is best to use MSI Afterburner.


----------



## NirvanaA (Nov 29, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Rivatuner doesn't support the HD6000 series.  It is best to use MSI Afterburner.



Please insert a best complet gadget for 6790???


----------



## GTXAMD (May 29, 2016)

@newtekie1 thank you.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 5, 2019)

rveneptornmo said:


> Can someone help me to overclock HD 4850 using Rivatuner??


The guide is the first post of this thread, have a read and give it a go.


----------

